# PC nach einigen Minuten sehr langsam



## Railroadfighter (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
seit kürzem tritt bei mir das Phänomen auf, dass sobald der PC ca. 20 Minuten läuft das Windows sehr langsam wird, also alle Programme hängen sich für 10 Sekunden auf, dann läuft es wieder für 20 Sekunden normal weiter usw. Das Problem lässt sich nur durch einen neustart behen, jedoch tritt es dann nach einigen Minuten wieder auf. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte bzw wie ich es beheben könnte? Ich erhalte keine Fehlermedlung oder ähnliches, und Beta Programme sind auch keine installiert. Zurücksetzen auf Standardtakte hat auch nix gebracht.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2009)

hardware: hitzeschaden, HD-schaden, OC-schaden...

software: viren, adware, zugemüllte platte, zu viele tools im hintergrund (zB auch stylingtools), autoupdates aktiv, treiberproblem...


----------



## dot (26. Januar 2009)

Was sagt der Taskmanager? Gibt es Prozesse die die CPU stark auslasten?


----------



## Flummy (26. Januar 2009)

Wann hast Du denn PC das letzte mal gereinigt?
Ich meine von innen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2009)

Hatte mal so ein ähnliches prob was letzentlich sich als defekter Realtectreiber herausstellte.
Der beschäftigte die ganze Zeit mein Sys so das die CPU nach kurzer Zeit voll ausgelastet war,so das der Rechner keine Leistung mehr hatte.

Geholfen hat nur alle Treiber runter einzeln wieder drauf bis das sys sich wieder ausbremste und dann war klar welcher es war.

Wie gesagt bei mir war es ein Realtec der nicht funzte.


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Januar 2009)

Die CPU ist bei sochen Phasen immer nur zu ca. 10% ausgelastet, und der Ram maximal zu 40%. Auf Viren hab ich auch schon gescannt, nix vorhanden. Den PC hab ich sowohl auf. der Festplatte als auch die Hardware gesäubert. Es hat auch nichts gebracht, den CPU Takt asuf 3.8 ghz zu steigern (was natürlich auf Dauer zu heiß wird). Ich weiß echt nicht, wo hier das Problem liegt. Ich installier jetzt mal Windows 7 und berichte dann nochmal.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2009)

^^Keine andere CPU zur Hand um zu testen ob sie defekt ist?
Oder deine mal in ein anderes Sys rein.


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Januar 2009)

Nö ich hab leider keine andere 775er CPU, und das Board von meinem Freund akzeptiert keine Wolfdales (billiger OEM Scheiß). Aber das seltsame ist ja, das wie ich festgestellt habe bereits ein neuanmelden reicht, um die Probleme kurzeitig zu lösen. Ein Hardwaredefekt ist also unwahrscheinlich.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Januar 2009)

Notfalls einfach Windows neu aufsetzen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. Januar 2009)

Hmhmhmmm... hast du noch eine SATA / IDE - Mischung drin? Z.B. SATA Festplatte und IDE Brenner
oder IDE Festplatte und SATA Brenner oder eine IDE und eine SATA Platte etc.
Bei manchen Boards kommt es zu einer Inkompatibilität (liegt dann am Controller auf´m  Board)
Da kannst du nur mal Probieren was abzuklemmen ( am besten DVD wenn´s IDE ist ) so dass du
nur entweder SATA oder IDE dran hast. Meistens reicht ein Brennerwechsel (anderer Hersteller)
...wenn´s das ist.


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hab schon ne Kombi (Sata Festplatte/IDE Brenner), aber das glaub ich kaum, es lief ja auch schon seit fast einem Jahr Problemlos, das einzige was Möglich ist das die Festplatte relativ voll ist (hab vor kurzem TDU und NFS MW installiert) und das das Windows irgendwie ausbremst. Ich sollt mir langsam mal wirklich ne größere Festplatte kaufen.

grüße, Railroads

Edit: So der Download ist jetzt abgeschlossen, nur dumm das ich keine DVD mehr da habe....Naja, muss es halt bis morgen warten.


----------

